# untitled



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## waday

I like them, especially #1 and #5. I like #5, because it has a familiar/local/personal feel to it.


----------



## waday

bribrius said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them, especially #1 and #5. I like #5, because it has a familiar/local/personal feel to it.
> 
> 
> 
> lot of what i shoot. Often i throw the artsy stuff out the proverbial window and just walk around and take photos. i think i might value my random photo pile of snapshots  higher than my artsy pile. The artsy stuff is fun but when i look through them all i start to think it is all crap and creative b.s. and tend to start deleting.  i will toss out ten abstracts before i consider deleting that simple street photo.
Click to expand...

I agree with you. Looking at street photos gets me in a very nostalgic mood. Artsy photos cannot.

For example, each one of these photos brings up a specific memory for me, since I can relate to them.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## spiralout462

Wait till I show my son that "Dusty Crophopper" picture!  I like them all.


----------



## bribrius

waday said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them, especially #1 and #5. I like #5, because it has a familiar/local/personal feel to it.
> 
> 
> 
> lot of what i shoot. Often i throw the artsy stuff out the proverbial window and just walk around and take photos. i think i might value my random photo pile of snapshots  higher than my artsy pile. The artsy stuff is fun but when i look through them all i start to think it is all crap and creative b.s. and tend to start deleting.  i will toss out ten abstracts before i consider deleting that simple street photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you. Looking at street photos gets me in a very nostalgic mood. Artsy photos cannot.
> 
> For example, each one of these photos brings up a specific memory for me, since I can relate to them.
Click to expand...

all in what your priorities are. i like artsy stuff, do some,  but it seems i started out 22 years ago walking around taking photos, and i am still there. 
Guess i just take photos.  i dunno...


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Ron Evers

#19 is quite a study.


----------



## bribrius

Ron Evers said:


> #19 is quite a study.


i actually liked 21 better. triangles and lines. not to noticable i posted the full version but cover the bottom half of the frame you get a general idea of the other one. 20 was more irony. cover in back. cover over car but with no cover. But they covered the trailer hitch. Put them all oof to give them more equal weight in the frame. Really trying to break out of the abstract mindset but doesn't seem to be working well. Don't know whose dog that is but seemed worth a shot.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Ron Evers

Wait till Sparky sees #65. 

Looks like something you would encounter in Mexico.


----------



## Designer

Ron Evers said:


> Wait till Sparky sees #65.
> 
> Looks like something you would encounter in Mexico.


They're keeping all the services in one place. 

Electricity, gas, cable, water meter remote, back door, and anything else they can think of.


----------



## pgriz

I think Ron's looking at the spaghetti network of wires below meter #3.


----------



## Designer

pgriz said:


> I think Ron's looking at the spaghetti network of wires below meter #3.


Yes, that looks like the cable service to me.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

"Hello My Name Is Mary .This is my sons Jeremy Memorial Cross.. Jeremy was 19 when he fell asleep coming home from work in Biddeford working on the target store.on June 7th 2006. I want to say thank you for sharing this. It's a small world. I do believe this was taken for a reason. Yes I do try to decorate Jeremy's cross for everything. But since the accident we moved from Rochester NH back to my home town about 2 hours or more to be with Jeremy's brothers and sisters. So don't get down as much as I would like.. again thank you for such a gift ... and letting me join you group to say I am honored and know Jeremy is too God Bless! Yes he is missed and loved beyond words !"


well here you go Mary, jeremy just went world wide.


----------



## bribrius

]


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## W.Y.Photo

Where are you from? That place looks ridiculously familiar.


----------



## waday

bribrius said:


> View attachment 93728


Nice


----------



## bribrius

waday said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93728
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
Click to expand...

thanks. i like photos of people doing things, especially things you don't see every day. I am in Maine, some of these were taken in n.h. and maine. Posted another above somewhere taken in vermont.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Hmm so New England. I guess it makes sense they seem so familiar to me then, I grew up 45 minutes west of Plattsburg, New York... which might as well be part of New England. Haha.


----------



## bribrius

W.Y.Photo said:


> Hmm so New England. I guess it makes sense they seem so familiar to me then, I grew up 45 minutes west of Plattsburg, New York... which might as well be part of New England. Haha.


sorry, i don't have much for new york photos. I think i might have niagra falls somewhere from a few years back but wouldn't even know where to start looking for them.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Not a problem. I just kept thinking that it looked very much like the small town area I grew up in and I almost thought you were from there.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Ron Evers

#107 makes me wonder.


----------



## bribrius

Ron Evers said:


> #107 makes me wonder.


Doesn't it though? i couldn't resist that one.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Rick58

Darn shame that modern trailer is in front of the barn and not a team of horses. What's up with #107 that everyone is wondering about. I went back 3 times and don't see it?


----------



## bribrius

large outside boiler, giant stack of wood, look at the structure. i like the round house too, beneath it, totally missed focus on that puppy though lmao


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Rick58

ahhh, ok. I didn't even notice it was built off the ground. You're right...odd 
The round house almost looks like a hard sided yurt. I see an oil tank outside. She needs a wood stove stack coming out of the peak


----------



## Rick58

ok, I guess the maintenance supervisor is coming out in me, but I had to go back to that boiler.
We had outside watering cups in our calf barn that never froze. We dug down about 4 ft and dry stacked chimney blocks with the water cups sitting on top. The condensation would be rolling out of them all winter from the relatively warm subterranean air using the blocks as a chimney. I suppose the same thing could be done with over sized pipes around the water lines.... Just thinking...carry on


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

in case anyone is wondering. My goal last week was to shoot and average at least seventy frames a day. so most of these aren't real stellar. But is basically what i shot out of over five hundred frames for the week. still going through them. Cheap entertainment if nothing else. They are over here because i dont need cc on them really. i know what is wrong with them and for the most part i don't really care. some i may process further, some will go in the trash. some are taken for chits and giggles.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

bet the pool is closed.


----------



## bribrius

mental note to self. This one might be worth going back and shooting "right"


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## waday

bribrius said:


> View attachment 94018


I like this one a lot.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

waday said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94018
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one a lot.
Click to expand...

thanks. These are kind of all like assembly line mass production, i am shocked any came out that good considering my time invested. Some of these were 70 photos within two hours, take out walk and drive time that isn't much time per photo.


----------



## waday

bribrius said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94018
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. These are kind of all like assembly line mass production, i am shocked any came out that good considering my time invested. Some of these were 70 photos within two hours, take out walk and drive time that isn't much time per photo.
Click to expand...

Wow.. lots of pictures!  Yeah, some of these are winners!


----------



## bribrius

uhhh oh... hold that camera still geez eh..


----------



## bribrius

waday said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94018
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. These are kind of all like assembly line mass production, i am shocked any came out that good considering my time invested. Some of these were 70 photos within two hours, take out walk and drive time that isn't much time per photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.. lots of pictures!  Yeah, some of these are winners!
Click to expand...

just for kicks. like the above boats. i have five shutters of it, i have a pretty clean one better than that. But that five shutters only counts as one. if i only went out two hours, i have two hours to come up with 70 CLEAN photos minus drive/walk time. The night i shot the bridges way back in the thread, are better because i had five hours that day of shooting. Minus drive time of a couple hours, stopping to eat etc. i still had near three hours to hit seventy photos. i shuttered almost that seventy long before i got to the bridges.  so i had time for some long exposures.  It is like a game.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## photoguy99

Have you looked at Walker Evans?

He has this magical ability to pull something good out of completely foursquare dead on shots of the stuff of ordinary life.


----------



## bribrius

photoguy99 said:


> *Have you looked at Walker Evans?*
> 
> He has this magical ability to pull something good out of completely foursquare dead on shots of the stuff of ordinary life.


Don't know. At one point i probably did. Don't remember. Just shoot what i shoot.  Don't concern myself.  I will go back and check it out later. Not in the mood right now.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Rick58

I like the last shot of the house at the intersection. I'm not even sure why. I just like the "feel" of it. Leaving the bright reflection above the stop sign reminds me of the imperfections of the film years. Today it could be easily be cloned out. Nice.


----------



## tirediron

I'm cold just looking at these!  Is this a good time to mention that I washed the truck and pressure-washed the driveway today?


----------



## Rick58

tirediron said:


> Is this a good time to mention that I washed the truck and pressure-washed the driveway today?



Ask my snow shovel I just put away....AGAIN!


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Rick58

Nice exposure


----------



## bribrius

that one seems a tad dark. Probably better off that way high iso the quality sucks.


----------



## bribrius

Rick58 said:


> Nice exposure


if you only knew. Go look at the crappy lit copy i just through on 500px


----------



## bribrius

tirediron said:


> I'm cold just looking at these!  Is this a good time to mention that I washed the truck and pressure-washed the driveway today?


yeah we have like three inches or so out there right now. i am guessing it snowed and i wasn't paying attention.  Just add it on to the other four feet or so already out there..


----------



## Ron Evers

tirediron said:


> I'm cold just looking at these!  Is this a good time to mention that I washed the truck and pressure-washed the driveway today?



Your welcome to come & do our driveway now.


----------



## bribrius

Ron Evers said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cold just looking at these!  Is this a good time to mention that I washed the truck and pressure-washed the driveway today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome to come & do our driveway now.
> 
> View attachment 96354
Click to expand...

?????????????????????????? looks like there isn't enough there to do. Already done.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

,


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

Nice.  I like the contrast between the dark areas in the water and the snow and reflections.  It's also well balanced.


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> Nice.  I like the contrast between the dark areas in the water and the snow and reflections.  It's also well balanced.


thanks. I actually pulled it out of the "toss away" pile to use for a candidate of post processing attempt. It might have looked better before i pp'd all over it.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

I like the idea.  It is at first glance very symmetric, but then you notice the difference in the windows.  The tonal range and contrast are nice, but it looks like you did something strange to the sky - it probably would work better if you backed off a lot on that.


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> I like the idea.  It is at first glance very symmetric, but then you notice the difference in the windows.  The tonal range and contrast are nice, but it looks like you did something strange to the sky - it probably would work better if you backed off a lot on that.


yuh. i cooked it pwetty hard in pp from the original. I probably should fix that.  I liked the difference in the windows.  The flaw in the symmetry is what caught me. And the strange effect going on in the window reflections (condensation?).  Made a decent perspective too.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

Nice.  I'd do a little perspective correction.  This is one of those where it wouldn't look fake if the sides of the building didn't converge and it would be a stronger graphic image.  I like the pipe right along the edge.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

guess i am not famous. lmao


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

Out shooting last night. It occurred to me i bring my wife to the nicest places. I am truly a romantic.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 98468



This is interesting, but there's a picture within it that grabs me more, namely the one you get by cropping a little below the windows and a little to the right of the small black spot (hole?) right center and maybe a little on the bottom.  Just a thought ...


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting, but there's a picture within it that grabs me more, namely the one you get by cropping a little below the windows and a little to the right of the small black spot (hole?) right center and maybe a little on the bottom.  Just a thought ...
Click to expand...

Yeah. I saw that and really couldn't make up my mind. Thought of shooting from everything to a face to a straight abstract of of just the lower portion of the frame and even just the oneway and square on the right. But i liked the lit window in the upper right too. Couldn't make my mind up so just shot and walked off. I tend to be indecisive. It was one of those frames that could be shot four different ways and i just couldn't decide so took the entire thing. Figured i would figure it out after, and still couldn't decide.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 98793



I like the "feel" of this.  I can't help wishing the tree stood out more, but maybe the point is that it doesn't?


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> Really no point to any of these last few. i have clean versions, then i have messed it with in pp versions..lol



Since you spent the time to do it, there is some point in there - maybe you just don't know what it is yet.


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really no point to any of these last few. i have clean versions, then i have messed it with in pp versions..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you spent the time to do it, there is some point in there - maybe you just don't know what it is yet.
Click to expand...

i dunno. i did this too. closer to crayola though....


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

out trolling the streets with my daughter. And yeah, in the rain. lol


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 99279



That's some pretty nice urban decay you've been posting the last couple of days.  This one would be much better without the watermark in the middle.  It might also help to darken the foreground frame (bricks/sheet metal).


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some pretty nice urban decay you've been posting the last couple of days.  This one would be much better without the watermark in the middle.  It might also help to darken the foreground frame (bricks/sheet metal).
Click to expand...

thanks. Out of curiosity. Did you get the reason for the bw store window i just posted?


----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> Did you get the reason for the bw store window i just posted?



No, I couldn't figure that one out


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the reason for the bw store window i just posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I couldn't figure that one out
Click to expand...

color and skin. so i thought it would make a good blemished bw.  Just how i think i look for the little ironies. Most people don't get my photos. I might be a little "off"


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 99370



Interesting.  I like chairs too.  It probably should be less blue.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

i could do a entire project just on the different people that end up along this wall watching the cars go by.  The little kids are the oddest photos for me. You expect to see little kids in parks. Not sitting on the pavement.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

Nice.  I like the surf line at the bottom.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

^^^^^^^^^ i still have issues processing. what to do, what to do..


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 99616



I like this one - nice gloomy "feel", good composition.  Try cropping bottom and right so the tire is closer to the corner.  Opinions will vary, but it looks stronger to me that way.


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one - nice gloomy "feel", good composition.  Try cropping bottom and right so the tire is closer to the corner.  Opinions will vary, but it looks stronger to me that way.
Click to expand...

hear ya. toss up. third line for the tire or balance off the polls. i dunno. i'll give it a shot and see how it looks. thanks.  I really just shot it because i liked the tire. LMAO.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

yeah i know, dim, inside, low light, kodak professional 400


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## vintagesnaps

Now the girl in the orange, that's an interesting subject! But I'd rather either see the dude to the right or get him out of the frame instead of having him partway in. Since she's handing him a flyer it might have been better horizontal so we could see him (we don't need to see half a blue sign or know the interest rates at the bank! lol those really aren't adding to the picture particularly).

I just realized this might have been just for fun not critique but this one caught my eye. it could be just one of those like I've taken that I caught what I could at the moment but it was more of a swing and a miss.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

vintagesnaps said:


> Now the girl in the orange, that's an interesting subject! But I'd rather either see the dude to the right or get him out of the frame instead of having him partway in. Since she's handing him a flyer it might have been better horizontal so we could see him (we don't need to see half a blue sign or know the interest rates at the bank! lol those really aren't adding to the picture particularly).
> 
> I just realized this might have been just for fun not critique but this one caught my eye. it could be just one of those like I've taken that I caught what I could at the moment but it was more of a swing and a miss.


i shot three photos of them. It was candids unknown. this is the one i liked the best. He is unimportant, just needed to be in the frame enough to show what was going on. The background is a little distracting for my taste, but did set the atmosphere and a certain irony of costuming in front of  a bank. If i had a choice, i would have chosen a less distracting background. However i don't feel it detracts from the photo substantially. Thanks for the input. I will look at my other two shots of them as well and consider again if i could have taken a  better approach. I didn't want him totally in the frame though. He wasn't the subject, just a tool to show what may be transpiring. i just need elements and his hands really.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

uh oh. i think i killed it.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

Fixing and planting season has begun.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 100588



I see from what you've posted over the past couple of days that you're experimenting with a lot of different things, which is great.  I like this one especially because of the texture and the pattern of the rivet heads.  The only thing I can think of that I might do is to darken a bit along the left edge, especially at the top.


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from what you've posted over the past couple of days that you're experimenting with a lot of different things, which is great.  I like this one especially because of the texture and the pattern of the rivet heads.  The only thing I can think of that I might do is to *darken a bit along the left edge, especially at the top.*
Click to expand...

Yeah i shoot a bit of everything, where ever i am.  And.. hmm.  how come?


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from what you've posted over the past couple of days that you're experimenting with a lot of different things, which is great.  I like this one especially because of the texture and the pattern of the rivet heads.  The only thing I can think of that I might do is to darken a bit along the left edge, especially at the top.
Click to expand...

still playing with these guys too. Just "something to do".


----------



## bribrius

woof


----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from what you've posted over the past couple of days that you're experimenting with a lot of different things, which is great.  I like this one especially because of the texture and the pattern of the rivet heads.  The only thing I can think of that I might do is to *darken a bit along the left edge, especially at the top.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i shoot a bit of everything, where ever i am.  And.. hmm.  how come?
Click to expand...


The left edge, especially the upper corner are a little lighter than the rest of the steel.  A viewer will tend to be drawn to the lighter areas, so usually you don't want the edges to be relatively light.


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see from what you've posted over the past couple of days that you're experimenting with a lot of different things, which is great.  I like this one especially because of the texture and the pattern of the rivet heads.  The only thing I can think of that I might do is to *darken a bit along the left edge, especially at the top.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i shoot a bit of everything, where ever i am.  And.. hmm.  how come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left edge, especially the upper corner are a little lighter than the rest of the steel.  A viewer will tend to be drawn to the lighter areas, so usually you don't want the edges to be relatively light.
Click to expand...

lol. in that case you dont want to see the ones i shot straight up from underneath the bridge. As all the attention would toward the sunlight coming through not the cross members and steel girders.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

mannequin nsfw . (HAHA)


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Ron Evers

433, pizza & six-pac?


----------



## bribrius

Ron Evers said:


> 433, pizza & six-pac?


not sure. i just couldn't help myself, i did miss the actual action shot of the vomit, too quick to get the camera out. He appeared possibly somewhat inebriated and walked into the store directly after. Possibly to buy more alcohol but i wouldn't want to jump to conclusions. The auto focus picked up the tree on the second one more than focusing on him. I hate that...
I missed the second part, someone with a bike came through after he moved his car and looked to have pedaled through it. Then another lady parked there and drove through it. Life is a odd thing..


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 101239



Interesting lines and I like the bench up in the corner, although I might have left just a hair more room at the top.  The shadows/highlights were also handled well.


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting lines and I like the bench up in the corner, although I might have left just a hair more room at the top.  The shadows/highlights were also handled well.
Click to expand...

you might like this. Shot it a couple years ago.  One of those "i think i see a photo here" but never quite nailed down a crop. The lamp seemed to mess me up.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

hollow tree


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## husien1993.hh

[emoji4]


----------



## sweetfareed143143

Hi


----------



## priscillajohnson665

Pretty


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

lens check...


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## JasperYu

I must to say ,i prefer the picture 2, I can image that it may the father take his two children play ,to be honest,i will be father soon ,so i really like the children,and i hope may be one day i will take my children play games


----------



## bribrius

JasperYu said:


> I must to say ,i prefer the picture 2, I can image that it may the father take his two children play ,to be honest,i will be father soon ,so i really like the children,and i hope may be one day i will take my children play games


i think that is the sweetest comment i have read on this site since i have been here.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

some hazing.... it's gonna be scared of the light... lol


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

end test. LOL.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

I don't need the surgeon general to tell me that smoking frogs is hazardous to my health.


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> I don't need the surgeon general to tell me that smoking frogs is hazardous to my health.


i dipped him in beer. figure if i got him drunk he would stay still longer.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 102425



This is pretty nice.  It has sort of a feeling of playfulness about it.  However, I think there's a more interesting image in there.  Crop just below the feet and then turn it upside down.  Just a thought ...


----------



## bribrius

here ya go..


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 102440



I like the tonal range and lines in this one.  If you're inclined to work on it, I'd remove a couple of bright spots - bottom, just right of center, and near the top center - and maybe some of the stuff in the lower left (not sure about that).


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 102440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the tonal range and lines in this one.  If you're inclined to work on it, I'd remove a couple of bright spots - bottom, just right of center, and near the top center - and maybe some of the stuff in the lower left (not sure about that).
Click to expand...

thanks. Maybe i will. Something to do.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Ron Evers

619


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## scooter2044

bribrius said:


> View attachment 103624


Really nice! I like the b/w.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

I think I would really like this if it were just the grid without the curved part at the top (straightened as to both tilt and perspective).  Then you would have broken symmetry with an object that doesn't fit down in the corner, a relatively strong position.  Might not be what you were going for, but just my two cents ...


----------



## bribrius




----------



## MSnowy

Nice! I like the little guy in the lower left corner.


----------



## bribrius

MSnowy said:


> Nice! I like the little guy in the lower left corner.


thanks. simple shot but i kind of liked the feel of it. Fun


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> I think I would really like this if it were just the grid without the curved part at the top (straightened as to both tilt and perspective).  Then you would have broken symmetry with an object that doesn't fit down in the corner, a relatively strong position.  Might not be what you were going for, but just my two cents ...


i think i just liked the fact that it was a barred and blocked window yet they took the time to make a hole for the mail. I found it somewhat ironic in some way. i like the symmetry and break as well, but wanted it to be clear it was a barred and blocked passage not just a abstract.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## KenC

bribrius said:


> View attachment 104783



This is a great composition


----------



## bribrius

KenC said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great composition
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Ron Evers

I always enjoy seeing timber framing.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

woof


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## luckychucky

Interesting.  Thanks for sharing.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

